# Literatur und Links zu Regelungen mit SPS



## uhrensteller (17 Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
ich mache gerade (Student Automatisierungstechnik im 7. Semester) eine Ausarbeitung zum Thema Regelungen mit SPS. Vielleicht hat jemand interessante Links oder Literturempfehlungen zu diesem Thema? Da ich bereits im 7. Semester bin besitze ich natürlich schon Wissen und Kenntnis über Regler usw, nur in Zusammenhang mit SPS weiß ich da nicht so recht Bescheid.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Markus (17 Mai 2005)

es gibt softwareregler, die "normale" perepherie nutzen, und harwareregeler.

zweiterei sind entweder entsprechende karten oder eigenständige geräte die zb. über profibus mit sollwerten und parametern versorgt werden.

es kommt immer auf einsatzzweck an.
die geschwindikeit eines softwarereglers ist halt von der zykluszeit der steuerung und der reaktionszeit der perepherie abhängig.
in grenzfällen stellt sich die frage ob eine leistungsfähigere steuerung oder eben ein eigenständiger hw-regler wirtschaftlicher ist.
dabei spielt die anzah der benötigten regler in der applikation eine große rolle.

ein gutes buch das speziell soft- und hardwareregler in der simatic familie beschreibt ist:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/028-4102136-5740545


----------



## plc_tippser (18 Mai 2005)

Hei,

auf der HP www.ad.siemens.de auf support gehen und dann in Suchen PID eingeben. Es gibt Handbücher für Modular PID SW-Regler, Standard und auch Baugruppen wie die FM35x 

pt


----------



## spz (18 Mai 2005)

Mir gefällt "Regelungstechnik mit SPS" vom Vogelverlag recht gut. 
Hat zwar schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und die Beispiele sind noch für die S5, aber es sollte kein Problem sein die auf eine beliebige SPS umzusetzen.


----------

